# Mud jam 4



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Who's ready and who's gone be there?


----------



## M.Taylor (May 23, 2012)

We'll be there, crew of about 7+.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Cool deal we will be about 5+ strong. Some of our group should be there Thursday and some friday

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

wheres this ride at???


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

River run atv park Jacksonville tx

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Well its getting closer folks

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

What days I forgot. I might attend. Depends on a few things.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

May 2nd-5th

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Well count me out I go back to work the 30th. Dang


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Work. Nobody got time for that. Lol

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Cash (Mar 28, 2012)

We'll be there Thursday. Haven't missed this event yet. About 20 in our group. Bringing two big trucks too look for us. 








Badhabitsoffroad.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Will keep an eye out for ya. Yall gone do some serious work in the truck or just tool around. Our group will have these shirts on

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bigblackbrute said:


> Work. Nobody got time for that. Lol
> 
> FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


Obummer depends on me to go to work


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

walker said:


> Obummer depends on me to go to work


Yep the millions on welfare count on u

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

I will be with M. Taylor, we are headed to Hillirosa mud bod in arkansas this weekend and stopping back buy River run around Wed. of next week hope to much [email protected]# doesnt break lol.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Good deal man. Maybe we can run across eaxh other anf drink a cold one.

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Its almost here guys

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Ethan, we will be out there saturday for the concerts. Looking forward to throwing back a few brews with y'all. I'll be in m 3/4 white Ford 4x4.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Crawfishie!! said:


> Ethan, we will be out there saturday for the concerts. Looking forward to throwing back a few brews with y'all. I'll be in m 3/4 white Ford 4x4.


Yes indeed man give me a shout we will be camping this time. Ill have some shirts with me if u want one. Gone be hell of a time. Thomas is coming with me so yall will have a chance to discuss the stuff about mudding for the military in person. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## coxhm26 (Apr 1, 2013)

We'll be there, 8 or so folks. 3:45 Drive


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

bigblackbrute said:


> Yes indeed man give me a shout we will be camping this time. Ill have some shirts with me if u want one. Gone be hell of a time. Thomas is coming with me so yall will have a chance to discuss the stuff about mudding for the military in person.
> 
> FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


Sounds good bro, see y'all out there. And heck yeah. Txt me the cost of that shirt to be sure I bring enough dough with me. I'll need a 2x


----------



## meangreen300 (Aug 24, 2012)

Anbody care for a tag along?


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Im almost there

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------

